# Fischsterben im Gartenteich



## Henricus (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
in unserem Gartenteich (etwa 3 x 4 m) lebt seit 30 Jahren eine Population von __ Moderlieschen, seit zwei Jahren gibt bzw. gab es dort auch einige Goldbitterlinge, Goldelritzen, Regenbogenelritzen und Gründlinge. Alle Fische waren gesund. Aber in diesem Jahr grassiert das Sterben. Zunächst waren es alle Bitterlinge, dann auch Goldelritzen und Moderlieschen. Oft sieht man am Hinterleib ein riesiges Geschwür (siehe Foto).
Was kann das sein? __ Parasiten habe ich nicht beobachtet. Die Wasserqualität ist seit Jahren unverändert und gibt keinen Hinweis.
Weiß jemand, was hier los ist, und gibt es eine Abhilfe?
In Hoffnung auf einen Rat
viele Grüße
Henricus


----------



## andreas w. (29. Juli 2014)

Hi Henricus,

kommen öfters Vögel zum Baden vorbei? die können irgendwelche __ Parasiten, Viren oder ähnliches "eingeflogen" haben. Kannste das Wasser kurzfristig beim Fachhändler auf sowas untersuchen lassen? Auf jeden Fall mal (fehlt da nicht eine Null in deinen Volumen-Angaben) einen Teilwasser-wechsel vornehmen. Zitat Mandy: täglich 10%.
Ist keine Endlösung hilft aber kurzfristig.

Toi toi toi, Andreas.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juli 2014)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Zitat Mandy: täglich 10%.


 
Andreas, da mußt Du Dich vertan haben, nicht täglich ... wöchentlich mind. 10% 

Sieht aus wie Saprolegnia, Fischschimmel ...
http://www.gronau.net/Teich/Koi-Krankheiten.htm

Scroll mal weiter runter, da steht bei Verpilzungen wie man das behandeln kann. Allerdings würde ich das mit dem Salz lassen und nur Malachit nehmen und das auch im Teich (wenn alle betroffen sind).

Mandy


----------



## andreas w. (31. Juli 2014)

Uups, da war ich ein bischen zu eifrig. Danke für die Korrektur.
Malachit kann funktionieren, hatte ich vor langem auch mal. Nicht so schlimm aber dennoch. Alles wieder gut. 
Gruß richtung Hauptstadt


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren was nun mit den Fischen ist. Gibt's neue Verluste?  Wurde etwas unternommen?


----------



## Henricus (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
zunächst vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme und Ratschläge. Unter anderem wurden - auch von direkt angesprochenen ichthyologisch interessierten Mitbürgern - folgende Ursachen vermutet:

- zu hoher Fischbesatz (kann es nicht sein, denn der war früher fast doppelt so groß)

- Saprolegnia (Fisch- oder Wasserschimmel)

- Fischtuberkulose

- anderen bakterielle Infektionen (Aeromonas, Pseudomonas)

- Eintrag unbekannter Erreger durch Vögel oder Neubesatz

- Anreicherung unbekannter Giftstoffe wegen mangelnder Filterung

- größere __ Parasiten (Karpfenläuse, __ Egel)

- Prädatoren (gottlob gibt es hier seit Jahren keine __ Gelbrandkäfer oder deren Larven mehr)

Eine eindeutige Ursache konnte ich darunter nicht erkennen. Vielleicht wurde die Krankheit durch neue Fische (Bitterlinge und Goldelritzen) eingeschleppt, die ich im Mai von einer bekannten und seriösen Firma online bestellt hatte. Leider gibt es eine Unmenge unterschiedlicher Fischkrankheiten, die man als Laie nicht sicher diagnostizieren kann.
Ich habe das Wasser wieder neu gemessen, und da die Gesamthärte etwas zu hoch war, wurde ein eigens hierfür angebotener Beutel mit Spezialtorf in den Teich gehängt. Außerdem wurde AquaSafe von Tetra zugefügt, eine Lösung, die das Wasser „fischgerecht“ aufbereiten und bestimmte Giftstoffe neutralisieren soll.
Nach allem sieht es jetzt so aus, als hätte sich das Sterben etwas verlangsamt. Entweder sind nur noch weitgehend resistente und natürlich inzwischen viel weniger Individuen vorhanden, oder die Ursache ist vielleicht etwas zurückgegangen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten und ebensolche Grüße,
Henricus


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2014)

Hmm,

das heißt im Klartext, Du hast Torf reingehängt und AquaSafe reingekippt.
Und was ist mit der Behandlung? Willst Du das unbehandelt lassen?

Wenn Du eine eindeutige Ursache nicht erkennen kannst, dann solltest Du Fachleute aufsuchen, die das können. Herumfragen bei Mitbürgern bringt Dich und Deine Fische nicht weiter, höchstens durcheinander ... wenn ich sehe was da so alles an Möglichkeiten zu Tage gefördert wurde.

Ich bleibe dabei ... Saprolegnia. Und das geht weder durch AquaSafe noch durch Torf weg ...

Mandy


----------



## andreas w. (1. Aug. 2014)

So langsam kriecht bei mir der Begriff "Beratungsresistenz" aus der Dunkelheit hervor  Ich hoffe nicht, daß ich mit der Ahnung recht habe. 

*Lieber Henricus, mach was - und zwar was sinnvolles.
*
Gruß Andreas.


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2014)

Wenn der Teich 3 x 4 = 12 m² x 0,80 Tiefe , dann sind da bei mir 9600 Liter ,
aber auch nur, wenn der Teich senkrecht auf der gesamten Länge x Breite abfällt.

------lebt seit 30 Jahren eine Population von __ Moderlieschen, seit zwei Jahren gibt bzw. gab es dort auch einige Goldbitterlinge, Goldelritzen, Regenbogenelritzen und Gründlinge.-----

Keinerlei Angaben zur Reinigung, Filterung, Pflanzenbestand ., Sauerstoffzufuhr evtl. Wasserwechsel und allgemeinen Pflege
---Die Wasserqualität ist seit Jahren unverändert und gibt keinen Hinweis.---
Unverändert gut oder schlecht ??  Weil ---

---- zu hoher Fischbesatz (kann es nicht sein, denn der war früher fast doppelt so groß)---

Wo sind die denn alle geblieben , wenn alles so okay war ???
Und dann nochmal ein Schwung Neue dazu :

-----Vielleicht wurde die Krankheit durch neue Fische (Bitterlinge und Goldelritzen) eingeschleppt, ----- 

Da die Fische ja anscheinend schneller wegsterben, als sich zu vermehren, würde ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen . 
Irgendwann hat sich das ja dann von alleine erledigt 
--- Nach allem sieht es jetzt so aus, als hätte sich das Sterben etwas verlangsamt.---
Und wenn nicht,
----die ich im Mai von einer bekannten und seriösen Firma online bestellt hatte.--
Da gibts Neue !!


----------



## DbSam (1. Aug. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich 3 x 4 = 12 m² x 0,80 Tiefe , dann sind da bei mir 960 Liter


 Aha, interessant.


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2014)

Sam, stell dich doch wegen einer Null nicht so an !!  Habs schon korrigiert .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2014)

Hi Jolantha,

ich habe ein 960l Aquarium, das ist nur 2m x 0,8m x 0,6m

MfG frank


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2014)

Frank, 
reicht doch als Badewanne für Dich !!


----------



## andreas w. (2. Aug. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Frank,
> reicht doch als Badewanne für Dich !!



... wenn´s den Fischen nix ausmacht  so nackich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2014)

Hi Andreas,

das baden darin unterlasse ich lieber. Bei nem >50cm langen, unterarmdicken, großmäuligen Polypertus endlicherii im Becken sollte Mann lieber keine Wurst ins Wasser legen

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (3. Aug. 2014)

Grins


----------



## Mücke (3. Aug. 2014)

Das sieht aus wie die unzähligen PilzInfektionen die ich in den letzten 25Jahren bei unseren heimischen fischen sehen musste.


----------

